# How to transition from potty pads to outside



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Zoey has been with us just weeks. She is FABULOUSLY trained to potty pads. She has only had 2 accidents since coming. 


I would like to give her the message that pads are find but she can go potty outside. any suggestions? For the last two weeks when ever she uses the pad I tell her GOOD POTTY, I am hoping I can take her outside and once she knows what potty is say GO POTTY. 


I have never used the pads and they definitely do have their advantage but how do you go to visit someone? I would like her to be comfortable with both.


----------

